# Farm Pro 2420



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Any one might know about Problem When I lift bucket can hear loud clanking noise.
Goes away if i lower bucket Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy mcdk2, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like a hydraulic pump problem?? Maybe broken gear teeth in the pump?? 

Does your tractor have the hydraulic pump mounted on the front of the engine?? Maybe loose drive linkage??


----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the reply Yes pump is at front of engine. I have tried to listen for noise with wooden stick at pump no excess noise at top of motor bottom motor diverter valve sounds like its about to throw rod can not find where it is coming from.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

First thing to check is the little driveshaft between the engine pulley and the hydraulic pump. Look for loose connections or splines damaged. 

If its a loud "knocking" noise, it is likely broken teeth inside the pump. I've had timing gear teeth break off.... sounds just like a rod knocking.


----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Pic of pump Farm Pro The tag on motor says 1999


----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

BigT said:


> First thing to check is the little driveshaft between the engine pulley and the hydraulic pump. Look for loose connections or splines damaged.
> 
> If its a loud "knocking" noise, it is likely broken teeth inside the pump. I've had timing gear teeth break off.... sounds just like a rod knocking.


Pulled the pump looks like new gears all good.


----------

